# Is Root insurance any good?



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

It's an app based car insurance. Sketchy or innovative?


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Probably both.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Urbanappalachian said:


> Is Root insurance any good?
> It's an app based car insurance. Sketchy or innovative?


What a crack-up. Obviously 'root' has different connotations between there and here.

*root*
/ruːt/
_noun_

5.
VULGAR SLANG•AUSTRALIAN/NZ
an act of sexual intercourse.
a sexual partner of a specified ability.
i.e. a good root


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Who is John Galt? said:


> What a crack-up. Obviously 'root' has different connotations between there and here.
> 
> *root*
> /ruːt/
> ...


Not recommended for Australian/NZ purchase unless you want to get rooted.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

I have done a little research into them and so far they look very legit. Yes they are a fairly new company but they are playing by all the rules. The main premise is they track you. Your driving habits, mileage etc. While I have not seen any public information on what exactly the app tracks, it probably detects acceleration and deceleration/stopping. Meaning that if you are a jack rabbit that will count against you. Less mileage less charge, more mileage more charge.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

BigJohn said:


> I have done a little research into them and so far they look very legit. Yes they are a fairly new company but they are playing by all the rules. The main premise is they track you. Your driving habits, mileage etc. While I have not seen any public information on what exactly the app tracks, it probably detects acceleration and deceleration/stopping. Meaning that if you are a jack rabbit that will count against you. Less mileage less charge, more mileage more charge.


Sounds like Metromile here in the states. I wonder whatever happened to them.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Who is John Galt? said:


> What a crack-up. Obviously 'root' has different connotations between there and here.
> 
> *root*
> /ruːt/
> ...


Guess this company has not expanded there:


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Guess this company has not expanded there:
> 
> View attachment 333326


I want that franchise!!

.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Good to hear positive reports about this company.
Nothing beats a good Root.


----------



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

Sounds like NSA.



observer said:


> Sounds like Metromile here in the states. I wonder whatever happened to them.


----------



## krbjmpr (Mar 12, 2019)

I use Root, no problems so far.
Did the eval before started tnc, no hits there. Interestingly enough, I am a steady driver but got dinged a couple of times on "consistency" and "braking". Again, daylight hours, to and from work.

Imagine what score would have been if veal during night while doing tnc!

Root doesn't offer TNC Rideshare / GAP coverage. They are cool with Rideshare drivers and send you actual credits (not discounts) on holidays to keep from driving.
PM for additional detail$...


----------



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

You get Root commission?



krbjmpr said:


> I use Root, no problems so far.
> Did the eval before started tnc, no hits there. Interestingly enough, I am a steady driver but got dinged a couple of times on "consistency" and "braking". Again, daylight hours, to and from work.
> 
> Imagine what score would have been if veal during night while doing tnc!
> ...


----------



## krbjmpr (Mar 12, 2019)

Not commission as I don't sell insurance.
They do have a referral program.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

krbjmpr said:


> Root doesn't offer TNC Rideshare / GAP coverage. They are cool with Rideshare drivers and send you actual credits (not discounts) on holidays to keep from driving.
> PM for additional detail$...


As they say, the devil is in the details. Have you fully read the entire insurance document? I mean, hey maybe they do not exclude commercial use of the covered vehicle.

If you want, feel free to PM me to send me the actual policy documents and I will read them through for the benefit of all.


----------



## krbjmpr (Mar 12, 2019)

BigJohn said:


> As they say, the devil is in the details. Have you fully read the entire insurance document? I mean, hey maybe they do not exclude commercial use of the covered vehicle.
> 
> If you want, feel free to PM me to send me the actual policy documents and I will read them through for the benefit of all.


Root doesnt do commercial policies afaik. My policy is not commercial. They are also indifferent to TNC, but do not offer rideshare gap policy.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

krbjmpr said:


> Root doesnt do commercial policies afaik. My policy is not commercial. They are also indifferent to TNC, but do not offer rideshare gap policy.


You are misunderstanding what I am saying.

You are stating that they are "indifferent to TNC, but do not offer rideshare gap policy."

First, a rideshare RIDER is entirely different than a GAP insurance policy.

Second, what exactly does "indifferent to TNC" mean?

What is contained in the actual full policy, not the 3-5 page summery but the entire 35-50 page small print document, determines exactly what is covered and what is not covered and what is excluded and what is a violation of the terms and conditions.


----------



## krbjmpr (Mar 12, 2019)

They do not care if you drive for a tnc. they were quick to point out that their coverage stops when logged into app.

I had asked for the "Rideshare Rider", though they called it TNC Gap. 

But isnt offered.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

krbjmpr said:


> They do not care if you drive for a tnc. they were quick to point out that their coverage stops when logged into app.
> 
> I had asked for the "Rideshare Rider", though they called it TNC Gap.
> 
> But isnt offered.


But have you fully read the entire written policy?


----------



## krbjmpr (Mar 12, 2019)

Yup. Had questions about hired service and livery, commercial. Also needed to verify towed vehicles. Called them.

Why dont you contact them to get example policy for your state? Then you may reach your own conclusions. 

Advisable to anyone else that is considering.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

krbjmpr said:


> Yup. Had questions about hired service and livery, commercial. Also needed to verify towed vehicles. Called them.
> 
> Why dont you contact them to get example policy for your state? Then you may reach your own conclusions.
> 
> Advisable to anyone else that is considering.


You are still not comprehending. They can "tell" you anything they want. What matters is what is in the actual written policy.

I am in California. I have called them. They do not as of yet service California so they will not send me a policy to review.


----------



## krbjmpr (Mar 12, 2019)

Through an amazing coincidence...

I have filed a claim through Root Insurance.

Accident is a bit complicated, dashcam video was ignored / unseen and and consequently was deemed to be at fault since I "failed to maintain a single driving lane".

I was not signed in / logged in the app at time of accident, but did happen after dropping off pax at airport. I was asked if I was driving at the time for U/L, and I was not.

So far, it has been a week ( accident Monday morning last week). All that has happened is 1) pickup towed from scene to ford dealer bodyshop. 2) Contact made with Root to start claim. 3) Contact made with adjustor. 4) Erroneous estimate received indicating total loss. Adjustor quickly back pedaled.
5) Appraisal / Estimate written by a 3rd party using aftermarket and *used* parts. Having a fit over that and fighting it.

Other guy's insurance has been unresponsive, probably because written as my fault. Root adjustor has also been difficult to get call/reply back from as well.

As of current, other than much cheaper premium, I will be going with a different company when is time to renew unless something drastic happens to keep my business.

In a rental pickup now. Not able to drive since 2nd vehicle is 2 door coupe and 3rd is motorcycle - inappropriate even for Eats.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Who deemed you at fault and "ignored" the dashcam video?


----------

